# Obama Plans Major Airstrike on Libyan Targets



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Hows that Noble Peace ....

*October Surprise: Obama Plans Major Airstrike on Libyan Targets*

*Today, a Defense Department official confirmed to Breitbart News that there is advance planning for a "substantial air package" against targets in Libya. Military sources suggest that this means that flight missions against Libyan targets will include manned flights, not merely drones.*

The _New York Times_ reported yesterday that the Obama administration is preparing an operation to "kill or capture militants" involved in the Benghazi attack resulting in the murder of our ambassador to Libya and three other Americans. According to the _Times_, the Joint Special Operations Command is putting together "so-called target packages of detailed information about the suspects." These files are a coordinated project with the CIA and the Pentagon.

The Obama administration is under heavy scrutiny for its failure to protect the US consulate in Benghazi, and for its lack of security around the ambassador. Furthermore, the Obama administration is increasingly perceived as weak on terror, particularly in the aftermath of the Arab Spring, which has largely been hijacked by the well-organized Muslim Brotherhood. Secretary of State Hillary Clinton is scheduled to testify next Wednesday before the House Oversight Committee on the lack of security for the ambassador.

http://www.breitbart.com/Big-Peace/2012/10/03/October-Surprise-Obama-major-airstrike-Libya


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Tip them off so they can flee, we bomb some empty tents, and brobama won't have to kill any of his brother mooselimbs. Nice plan.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Hush said:


> Tip them off so they can flee, we bomb some empty tents, and brobama won't have to kill any of his brothers. Nice plan.


 Ill delete the thread, that should help.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2012)

What one of the polls said he was to weak and now he is trying to up his numbers. The American Idol Presidency shows its colors once again.


----------



## lofu (Feb 25, 2006)

Nice OPSEC Mr. President


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

One really has to wonder what a man that bombs a place for polling numbers will do, especially since it was just a "spontaneous get together that got out of hand over a youtube video".


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2012)

lofu said:


> Nice OPSEC Mr. President


He is too busy with his poll numbers and HUAS (Head Up Ass Syndrome) to ever consider OPSEC or give a second thought to the brave Americans Service Men and Woman he is so willing to place in jeopardy in order for his doom re-election campaign to up their poll numbers.


----------



## Meat Eater (Jan 27, 2012)

Former President Clinton has supplied President Obama with a list of asprin factories in Libya. He also supplied Obama with lobster bibs incase he has a girl friend.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

> Nice OPSEC Mr. President


Reminds me of former President Carter. When he was crashing in the poles for cancelling the B-1 bomber, he revealed to everyone our secret stealth bomber program to try to boost his numbers. Shameful.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2012)

It's planned for two days before the election.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

He hasn't got the balls to do it.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2012)

Well you know KW, that he single handedly killed BinLadin.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

> He hasn't got the balls to do it.


There's where you're wrong, my friend. This administration would do anything to stay in power, including breaking federal law, concealing wrongdoing by their own appointees and shifting blame onto the backs of others. Letting brave men and women risk their lives in a (now) pointless and dangerous airstrike is peanuts to Obama and their ilk.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2012)

This will blow up in his face. The Arab reaction will be quick. You'll see more US property burned and Western citizens murdered. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Meat Eater said:


> Former President Clinton has supplied President Obama with a list of asprin factories in Libya. He also supplied Obama with lobster bibs incase he has a girl friend.


With his love of hotdogs and sausage sandwiches, I wouldn't worry about a girlfriend. He may be the one having to wear a bib. God knows he kisses the asses of Saudi Princes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2012)

Funny, I don't recall President Reagan saying anything about bombing Libya in 1986 until all the planes had safely returned;


----------

